
YouTube Alternatives at a Glance - peter_d_sherman
https://www.ionos.com/digitalguide/online-marketing/social-media/youtube-alternatives-an-overview-of-the-best-portals/
======
danShumway
I'm not sure how this made it to the front page, it's not really providing any
useful information. Platforms like Twitch aren't really equivalent to Youtube,
it's a different platform with different strengths and weaknesses, it's not
something most people would want to use as a primary video host.

It's also an incredibly short list that doesn't mention any of the more
interesting, uncommon alternative platforms that are popping up nowadays.
You're building a list of video hosting platforms 'at a glance', and you can
only come up with 5 of them?

> Vimeo claims to be an exchange platform for creative minds, which is
> reflected on the website

Sentences like this read like an AI scraped each site's marketing pages and
automatically generated a list from the content.

What's going on with this, is it just an SEO article designed to point people
towards the company's blog, or is there some kind of actual value that I'm
missing?

~~~
1f60c
It also doesn't seem to have a byline which is... unusual.

------
dcjintel
Most people use Youtube because of the huge archive of footage, a really great
search engine, and a good algorithm.

Do any of these sites attempt to beat them in these areas? Can you even do
that?

~~~
DizzyDoo
I know I watch YouTube because there's a handful of specific channels whose
content I really enjoy, and those channels are based on YouTube primarily
because their audience - or potential audience - is there. That sort of
established, two-way relationship is weighty enough to be difficult to shift.

~~~
jdechko
Exactly. I don’t necessarily care about the YouTube pet se, but I do care
about the specific content from the creators I follow. And the content
creators go to where the users are. And the cycle repeats.

And while some of the same _types_ of content may be available on other
platforms, the personalities are almost completely focused on YouTube.

------
vbernat
The content seems quite outdated (repost?). Notably, Dailymotion does not
accept user generated content anymore. Only partners can upload videos.

~~~
throw_m239339
It is crazy, how the mighty has fallen. At some point Dailymotion was actually
the only serious alternative to Youtube. What's the point of buying a business
to make it useless like that?

------
ansible
Two that didn't make the list are Curiosity Stream:

[https://curiositystream.com](https://curiositystream.com)

for documentaries, and Nebula:

[https://standard.tv/pages/nebula-creators](https://standard.tv/pages/nebula-
creators)

For a bunch of other content creators that may also be on YouTube.

There's various promo links where you can sign up for both at a discount:

[https://curiositystream.com/legaleagle/](https://curiositystream.com/legaleagle/)

~~~
ehsankia
Aren't those closer to Netflix, where you have to be a cherry picked creator
to have your content on there?

------
kauffj
LBRY is the best YouTube alternative because it is the only one that
fundamentally changes social video in a way that YouTube cannot copy.

LBRY uses a public blockchain to allow creators to retain complete control
over their publishing identity. It also has a beautiful consumer app
experience at [https://lbry.tv](https://lbry.tv), which was used by about 4M
people last month (P2P apps at lbry.com/get).

You can read more in our IEEE paper here:
[https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/9126007](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/9126007)

Or dig into the specification and APIs at
[https://lbry.tech](https://lbry.tech)

~~~
ravenstine
Is a blockchain really necessary? Why not simply use an RSA key pair?

~~~
kauffj
A blockchain retains a complete, coherent, censorship-resistant listing of
what's available on a network in a way that local or federated key-pairs can
not.

There is no search all of PeerTube. There is search all of LBRY.

~~~
danShumway
But what's available on the network isn't permanent.

How do you handle when a video stops getting hosted? Does it just keep showing
up in search results, and then give an error whenever anyone tries to view it?

And if that's not the case -- if an unhosted, missing video can be removed
from the blockchain by adding a revoke transaction or something, then how is
it censorship resistant? If entries can be removed from search results when
they go missing, haven't you just created a shared database where
objectionable content can be removed from search for everyone at once?

That seems strictly worse than Peertube. At least on Peertube if you want to
remove a video you'll need to target all of the instances that are mirroring
it; you can't just attack one ledger that everyone is forced to use.

------
rhacker
Interesting turn of events I remember when 98% of the population was laughing
at Google when they bought them for a 1.6 billion. Holy shit was that a great
investment.

------
LockAndLol
I kind of was expecting DTube, peertube and LBRY on there, tbh. Centralized
services are just in danger of becoming the new youtube.

------
peter_d_sherman
Related:

"Why does Microsoft not have a video platform like YouTube?":

[https://www.quora.com/Why-does-Microsoft-not-have-a-video-
pl...](https://www.quora.com/Why-does-Microsoft-not-have-a-video-platform-
like-Youtube-while-it-has-alternatives-for-most-Google-products)

Future To-Do: Get Microsoft to create/buy its own video sharing service...

~~~
modeless
They had Mixer and gave up on it rather abruptly.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Wasn't that more of a Twitch alternative than YT?

~~~
modeless
Well, YouTube also competes with Twitch, but yes. Still doesn't bode well for
a YouTube competitor though.

------
mankins
There's also the Web Monetized site Cinnamon:
[https://www.cinnamon.video/](https://www.cinnamon.video/)

------
longtom
What about BitChute?

~~~
bitwize
Neo-Nazi YouTube is not a viable alternative for average folks.

------
em3rgent0rdr
What about PeerTube?

------
johnghanks
tl;dr YouTube sucks in some regards but is in general better in every way than
the alternatives.

~~~
throw_m239339
I don't think Youtube would be able to survive on its own outside Google. Are
they even making a profit?

~~~
yoz-y
Yes. [https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/3/21121207/youtube-google-
al...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/3/21121207/youtube-google-alphabet-
earnings-revenue-first-time-reveal-q4-2019)

(Disclaimer: I work at YT)

~~~
gundmc
That link doesn't say anything about profitability, only revenue.

~~~
B_ryJenkins
lol, and im pretty sure YT separated from google would be operating at a
profit defecate

